# Robot limpia piscinas



## piranha_79 (Mar 22, 2007)

He estado investigando y existe un robot que se encarga de la limpieza de la piscina pero de una forma totalmente aleatoria.
Su funcionamiento básicamente consiste en deambular por el fondo de esta hasta que se topa con una de las paredes y da media vuelta hasta que se encuentra con otra y así hasta que te hartas y lo sacas del agua.
No dispone de sensores de ningún tipo de sensor excepto del que le dice cuando le obstaculiza una de las paredes para poder así girar, no sabe cuando la piscina esta limpia o no ni tampoco sigue ningún patrón.
Existe algún avance en este campo que permita equipar a este robot para que trabaje mas eficientemente o alguna idea??


----------



## gaston sj (Mar 22, 2007)

pues trae el mismo sistema  de los carritos de juguete para niños 

consigute uno y beras que simple que es saludos


----------



## zmok (May 12, 2007)

se me ocurre una idea para implementarle al robot limpia piscinas ... podria programarse para que reciba el tamaño de la piscina .. (largo  x  ancho) digo para poder crear una rutinas que recorran toda la piscina sabiendo su tamaño .. y sin movimientos inutiles ..


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 14, 2007)

Hola, hago una pregunta de curioso nada más que siempre me interesó: ¿Estos robots qué limpian? ¿Llevan una manguera conectada tipo los barrefondo o simplemente tiene cepillos?
Gracias


----------



## Dano (May 14, 2007)

Yo no e visto ninguno pero una idea que se me ocurre es que tenga escobillas o sino una bomba de agua que succione el agua que esta cerca del piso, luego la filtre y la regresa a la piscina.

Saludos


----------

